

Facebook blocked our url and there's nothing we can do? - ojanssens

Site is completely harmless.. I don&#x27;t get it?<p>URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.freesociety.com
======
yataa
Looks like a Weebly issue, see
[https://www.facebook.com/weebly/posts/132902413424071?commen...](https://www.facebook.com/weebly/posts/132902413424071?comment_id=725181160862857&offset=0&total_comments=34)
(last comment)

~~~
dustywusty
Hi,

I help run the anti-spam team here at Weebly, and I can report that we're not
observing any notifications from Facebook indicating that sites on the Weebly
network are blocked. I've run a few tests using some popular sites on the
network, and wasn't blocked from posting any of them.

More importantly, the site that the OP posted is not hosted on Weebly.

I recommend reaching out to Facebook for more information.

